# Nuvenia shock: il ciclo va mostrato. Sangue mestruale in tv.



## admin (4 Settembre 2019)

Pubblicità abbastanza sconcertante quella prodotta da Nuvenia, che sta passando (anche) sulla tv italiana in questi giorni. Lo slogan della pubblicità è "Il ciclo va mostrato", e durante lo stop viene messo in mostra il sangue mestruale.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2019)




----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2019)

Femminismo e me too piaghe incredibili della società.

Spero che le donne vere si ribellino a questo schifo.


----------



## bmb (4 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Femminismo e mee too piaghe incredibili della società.
> 
> Spero che le donne vere si ribellino a questo schifo.



Il femminismo è come il M5S, i vegani e i terrapiattisti. I nazisti moderni.


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2019)

ma che degrado è?


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> ma che degrado è?



L'ho vista stamattina mentre facevo colazione. Mi stavano uscendo anche gli occhi fuori dalle orbite...


----------



## kYMERA (4 Settembre 2019)

Sinceramente non ci vedo niente di male. Semplicemente vogliono far capire alla gente che il ciclo è una cosa normale, niente di cui le donne debbano vergognarsi a causa di uomini che, un po' come state facendo voi, si impressionano se sanno che la donna ha il ciclo.


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non ci vedo niente di male. Semplicemente vogliono far capire alla gente che il ciclo è una cosa normale, niente di cui le donne debbano vergognarsi a causa di uomini che, un po' come state facendo voi, si impressionano se sanno che la donna ha il ciclo.



Facendo vedere una che cola di sangue mestruale in prime time?

Ma stiamo scherzando? Pensa sia un'umiliazione anche per le stesse donne. Altrochè. Conosciamo perfettamente la biologia femminile e la rispettiamo. Non credo servano questi filmati horror.


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ho vista stamattina mentre facevo colazione. Mi stavano uscendo anche gli occhi fuori dalle orbite...



Immagino, qua ormai tutti son liberi di far tutto ignorando la moderazione ed il buon senso


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pubblicità abbastanza sconcertante quella prodotta da Nuvenia, che sta passando (anche) sulla tv italiana in questi giorni. Lo slogan della pubblicità è "Il ciclo va mostrato", e durante lo stop viene messo in mostra il sangue mestruale.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



La prossima pubblicità dell'enterogermina sarà questa:






PS: scelta davvero orribile..non capisco il senso..


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Settembre 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non ci vedo niente di male. Semplicemente vogliono far capire alla gente che il ciclo è una cosa normale, niente di cui le donne debbano vergognarsi a causa di uomini che, un po' come state facendo voi, si impressionano se sanno che la donna ha il ciclo.



lo so benissimo e non ho bisogno della xxx che me lo mostri fra una forchettata di pasta e l'altra. Spesso cago, ma anche se non mi fanno vedere la cac*a che sgorga dal huco del hulo a colazione campo bene lo stesso.
Proprio il fatto che sia un normale fatto fisiologico mi dispensa da ciò.


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non ci vedo niente di male. Semplicemente vogliono far capire alla gente che il ciclo è una cosa normale, niente di cui le donne debbano vergognarsi a causa di uomini che, un po' come state facendo voi, si impressionano se sanno che la donna ha il ciclo.



perche, esiste qualcuno che non ritiene il ciclo una cosa normale e c'è bisogno di istruirlo mostrandogli fiche che colano sangue?


----------



## chicagousait (4 Settembre 2019)

Quanto scandalo per un po di sangue.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Settembre 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non ci vedo niente di male. Semplicemente vogliono far capire alla gente che il ciclo è una cosa normale, niente di cui le donne debbano vergognarsi a causa di uomini che, un po' come state facendo voi, si impressionano se sanno che la donna ha il ciclo.



Premesso che si sta semplicemente discutendo della fascia oraria in cui viene trasmessa questa pubblicità (scelta ad hoc per far discutere, quindi crear interesse), la "vergogna" femminile è tutta personale e nasce nell'età adolescenziale semplicemente perchè le giovani non sono preparate e questo "evento" che crea paura e sgomento. Considerando come a tutt'oggi la nostra cultura sia ancora intrisa da una sorta di pudore pseudo-cristiano si può discutere dell'arretratezza di molte famiglie italiane nell'affrontare questioni legate alla sessualità con i propri figli, ma non tiriamo in ballo gli uomini pure su sta questione.


----------



## diavolo (4 Settembre 2019)

Perché non fanno anche una compilation video di tutti i fluidi corporei umani e lo piazzano allʼora di pranzo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Settembre 2019)

Penso che sia una campagna per sensibilizzare le donne che avere il ciclo non è niente di cui vergognarsi. 

Nel centro dove faccio volontariato ci sono un casino di ragazzi e ragazze con dei complessi incredibili, ma anche per cose normalissime tipo queste. Donne che rimangono in casa per "paura" che gli altri capiscano che hanno il ciclo. 

Vista in questa direzione la pubblicità può aver senso.


----------



## Devil man (4 Settembre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Il femminismo è come il M5S, i vegani e i terrapiattisti. I nazisti moderni.



cosa centrano i vegani? spiegamelo perfavore


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Settembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Premesso che si sta semplicemente discutendo della fascia oraria in cui viene trasmessa questa pubblicità (scelta ad hoc per far discutere, quindi crear interesse), la "vergogna" femminile è tutta personale e nasce nell'età adolescenziale semplicemente perchè le giovani non sono preparate e questo "evento" che crea paura e sgomento. Considerando come a *tutt'oggi la nostra cultura sia ancora intrisa da una sorta di pudore pseudo-cristiano si può discutere dell'arretratezza di molte famiglie italiane nell'affrontare questioni legate alla sessualità con i propri figli*, ma non tiriamo in ballo gli uomini pure su sta questione.



Il problema è esattamente questo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Settembre 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> cosa centrano i vegani?



Va beh ma dopo tutti questi anni ti fai ancora queste domande per i post del fratello [MENTION=64]bmb[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Manue (4 Settembre 2019)

Non so,
personalmente il sangue non mi impressiona,
però questo estremismo di sensibilizzazione non lo condivido. 

Io ho i capelli che stanno diventando bianchi,
perché anziché sentirmi dire ogni 2 giorni “stai invecchiando”,
non mi fanno una bella pubblicità dove si dice che è una cosa normale e naturale?


----------



## overlord (4 Settembre 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> lo so benissimo e non ho bisogno della xxx che me lo mostri fra una forchettata di pasta e l'altra. Spesso cago, ma anche se non mi fanno vedere la cac*a che sgorga dal huco del hulo a colazione campo bene lo stesso.
> Proprio il fatto che sia un normale fatto fisiologico mi dispensa da ciò.



ahuahuahua ottimo esempio.

Pensa quando all'ora di cena stai per addentare una forchettata di spaghetti alla amatriciana con birretta fresca al seguito e in tv decidono di mostrarti il funzionamento dell'ultimo preparato miracoloso per le emorroidi. Uno spettacolo.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Settembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non so,
> personalmente il sangue non mi impressiona,
> però questo estremismo di sensibilizzazione non lo condivido.
> 
> ...



Anche noi abbiamo i nostri problemi, altro che capelli bianchi


----------



## gabri65 (4 Settembre 2019)

Molto più semplicemente.

Non ci sono più idee, e le pubblicità di una volta, basate sulla sobrietà, simpatia e creatività, non esistono più. Adesso vengono fatte basandosi su criteri di psicologia approfondita, sfruttando messaggi mentali subliminali.

Inoltre, alcuni temi sono da sempre indissolubilmente legati alla nostra cultura e i nostri taboo. Fanno parte della nostra tradizione e ci definiscono, senza di essi non potremmo nemmeno identificarci. Non so quanto sia opportuno abbattere queste barriere in nome della modernità.

Se fosse normale mostrare sangue mestruale in pubblicità, allora non ha senso parlare di fasce protette, che trasmettessero pornografia all'ora di pranzo. Sono cose che gli umani fanno, o no? Io credo che certe cose debbano essere limitate dal buon senso.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Femminismo e me too piaghe incredibili della società.
> 
> Spero che le donne vere si ribellino a questo schifo.





bmb ha scritto:


> Il femminismo è come il M5S, i vegani e i terrapiattisti. I nazisti moderni.



E i finocchi???? ops, scusate, bisogne essere politically correct altrimenti si è omofobi, gli omosessuali?


----------



## pazzomania (4 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Molto più semplicemente.
> 
> Non ci sono più idee, e le pubblicità di una volta, basate sulla sobrietà, simpatia e creatività, non esistono più. Adesso vengono fatte basandosi su criteri di psicologia approfondita, sfruttando messaggi mentali subliminali.
> 
> ...



Ormai in qualsiasi campo si va in """profondità""".

Serie TV, Film... se fai caso sono tutte molto meno leggere di 10/20 anni fa. Altrimenti non tira piu.

Ma in ogni campo si va a cercare il pelo nell' uovo: prendi la psichiatria, oggi sono tutti esauriti/depressi/ossessivi eccc.... una volta erano semplicemente strambi/lunatici ecc...

Troppa gente che non ha un ca... da fare e deve lavorare.


----------



## Anguus (4 Settembre 2019)

Secondo lo stesso principio mostrate le emorroidi quando pubblicizzate una pomata per il bucio.


----------



## bmb (4 Settembre 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> cosa centrano i vegani? spiegamelo perfavore


Sono categorie di persone con misteriosi tarli in testa. Dimenticavo i no-vax.


Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh ma dopo tutti questi anni ti fai ancora queste domande per i post del fratello [MENTION=64]bmb[/MENTION] ?


Non ti mando a fare in c solo perchè ti conosco da 12 anni


----------



## Victorss (4 Settembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non so,
> personalmente il sangue non mi impressiona,
> però questo estremismo di sensibilizzazione non lo condivido.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo.
Comunque a me fanno molto più schifo le pubblicità dei funghi sulle unghie dei piedi che sono una cosa da voltastomaco, e te le piazzano mentre mangi. Per fortuna che non ho la tv e la guardo solo quando vado a trovare i miei alla domenica.


----------



## Victorss (4 Settembre 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> ahuahuahua ottimo esempio.
> 
> Pensa quando all'ora di cena stai per addentare una forchettata di spaghetti alla amatriciana con birretta fresca al seguito e in tv decidono di mostrarti il funzionamento dell'ultimo preparato miracoloso per le emorroidi. Uno spettacolo.



ahahahahahahhahahahahhahaha


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ormai in qualsiasi campo si va in """profondità""".
> 
> Serie TV, Film... se fai caso sono tutte molto meno leggere di 10/20 anni fa. Altrimenti non tira piu.
> 
> ...



true story


----------



## CarpeDiem (4 Settembre 2019)

Finalmente una pubblicità normale, francamente quelle pubblicità in cui il ciclo mestruale sembra acqua distillata non si possono vedere


----------



## Mika (4 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ho vista stamattina mentre facevo colazione. Mi stavano uscendo anche gli occhi fuori dalle orbite...



Pensa che mia madre (quasi 70 anni) stava prendendo il caffé è ha vomitato... perché il sangue gli fa senso. L'ho dovuta fare sedere stava avendo un mancamento.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Settembre 2019)

Propaganda subdola e sottile del nuovo nazismo, di cui quello lesbo-femminista è uno dei rami, che comincia a far scorrere un po' di sangue. Per ora solo visivamente, in futuro chissà.


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Pensa che mia madre (quasi 70 anni) stava prendendo il caffé è ha vomitato... perché il sangue gli fa senso. L'ho dovuta fare sedere stava avendo un mancamento.



Cavolo...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Settembre 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non ci vedo niente di male. Semplicemente vogliono far capire alla gente che il ciclo è una cosa normale, niente di cui le donne debbano vergognarsi a causa di uomini che, un po' come state facendo voi, si impressionano se sanno che la donna ha il ciclo.



Sono il primo a odiare femministe\i e altre schifezze del genere, ma concordo con il post quotato. Quello è e quello succede, amen


----------



## Mika (4 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cavolo...



Cavolo si, lei ha questo problema se vede sangue, quando la porto a fare le analisi del sangue devo entrare anche io per farla parlare in modo che non si giri o non ci pensi. Poi arriva la TV che di mattina ti pialla sta pubblicità, cinque minuti di panico. Una volta esisteva la fascia protetta, poi magari censurano un cartone animato o un film per un paio di seni al vento...

Ridicolo no?


----------



## sette (4 Settembre 2019)

Per fortuna guardo poca TV.
Comunque queste cose servono per smuovere l'opinione pubblica.


----------



## sette (4 Settembre 2019)

Un commento che può ferire la sensibilità:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



se si facessero trombare regolarmente non avrebbero questi problemi


----------



## numero 3 (4 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Facendo vedere una che cola di sangue mestruale in prime time?
> 
> Ma stiamo scherzando? Pensa sia un'umiliazione anche per le stesse donne. Altrochè. Conosciamo perfettamente la biologia femminile e la rispettiamo. Non credo servano questi filmati horror.



Proprio perché è una cosa normale non ti deve scandalizzare...
Sull'umiliazione non credo possa esserci...tu ti senti umiliato quando vai in bagno?
Vergogna magari se lo fai in un bagno pubblico forse...
Cmq sentiamo se qualche donna del forum vuole dire la sua.


----------



## sunburn (4 Settembre 2019)

Secondo me è una pubblicità che discrimina e lede la dignità delle donne in menopausa e di quelle incinte. VERKOGNIA!1!1


----------



## Devil man (4 Settembre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sono categorie di persone con misteriosi tarli in testa. Dimenticavo i no-vax.
> :



a ok... ora capisco cmq mio figlio è nato e cresciuto con la dieta Vegan ed è sano come un pesce e no, non è un nazi  il termine no-vax è stato coniato dal PD da noi si dice free-vax


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2019)

Che schifo! Con tutto il rispetto...


----------



## Mika (4 Settembre 2019)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Proprio perché è una cosa normale non ti deve scandalizzare...
> Sull'umiliazione non credo possa esserci...tu ti senti umiliato quando vai in bagno?
> Vergogna magari se lo fai in un bagno pubblico forse...
> Cmq sentiamo se qualche donna del forum vuole dire la sua.



Io non la prendo come cosa da scandalizzare o femminismo o maschilismo, la prendo come una cosa che provoca disgusto. Te stai mangiando e ti trovi la pubblicità con una che perde sangue mestruale, magari poi per la carta igienica facciamo che si vede uno che defeca mostrando le feci. Con questo ragionamento nella pubblicità del profilattico dovrebbe esserci Rocco Siffredi che fa un *****?

A me non provoca ne maschilismo ne femminismo ne altro ma solo disgusto sopratutto in fasce orarie dove la gente mangia, pranza, cena. Lo vede una bambina di 4 anni valle a dire che tra qualche anno succederà anche a lei. Mettono i bollini rossi per i film violenti (in maniera sacrosanta) e poi ti fanno vedere quello schifo ad orario di colazione/pranzo/cena? E' un controsenso no, oppure sono pazzo a pensarla così?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ormai in qualsiasi campo si va in """profondità""".
> 
> *Serie TV, Film... se fai caso sono tutte molto meno leggere di 10/20 anni fa. Altrimenti non tira piu.
> 
> ...


E che mi fai ricordare...Pensa che in Rai un anno fa è andata in onda una "commedia" (si era proprio etichettata come una commedia familiare) che si chiamava "La felicità" o una cosa simile dove la protagonista, che era interpretata da Claudia Pandolfi, si ammalava di tumore e tutte le puntate erano dedicate a lei che si faceva la chemio, rasata a zero, sostenuta dal marito (Claudio Santamaria). Ovviamente, è stata un flop e l'hanno sospesa dalla prima serata ed io nemmeno l'ho vista ma ho letto la trama su internet. Per non parlare di quell'altro schifo pseudo-drammatico di Braccialetti Rossi. Se questa è la nuova commedia italiana, ben vengano le trashate come Don Matteo, Un Medico in Famiglia ed i film di Alvaro Vitali, Lino Banfi e Renato Pozzetto che ho sempre guardato volentieri, alla faccia dei radical chic pronti a criticare.


----------



## Zanc9 (4 Settembre 2019)

Che degrado...


----------



## vota DC (4 Settembre 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non ci vedo niente di male. Semplicemente vogliono far capire alla gente che il ciclo è una cosa normale, niente di cui le donne debbano vergognarsi a causa di uomini che, un po' come state facendo voi, si impressionano se sanno che la donna ha il ciclo.



Quella è la giustificazione. Vedere il sangue mestruato è una delle perversioni di certi maschi, quelli con cui va a braccetto il femminismo moderno, tipo le duemila sfumature di grigio/nero/rosso sangue/arcobaleno.


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Settembre 2019)

sinceramente non ne sentivo il bisogno. 

anzi, mi danno fastidio le continue pubblicità di emorroidi, ragadi anali, gengive che sanguinano (con tanto di sputazzata nel lavandino), passate continuamente in orari dove di solito la gente pranza/cena.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Settembre 2019)

Prossime pubblicità vogliamo la defecazione step by step


----------



## danjr (5 Settembre 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non ci vedo niente di male. Semplicemente vogliono far capire alla gente che il ciclo è una cosa normale, niente di cui le donne debbano vergognarsi a causa di uomini che, un po' come state facendo voi, si impressionano se sanno che la donna ha il ciclo.



va beh, questo cosa centra? dobbiamo mostrare tutto in tv? anche i bisogni fisiologici sono naturali e qualcuno si vergogna a parlarne, dobbiamo fare una pubblicità? ne facciamo una anche sullo sperma ad orario pasti?


----------



## Zenos (6 Settembre 2019)

Tutto fuori controllo ormai. L estinzione della specie unica via d'uscita per ricominciare.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Settembre 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sinceramente non ne sentivo il bisogno.
> 
> anzi, mi danno fastidio le continue pubblicità di emorroidi, ragadi anali, gengive che sanguinano (con tanto di sputazzata nel lavandino), passate continuamente in orari dove di solito la gente pranza/cena.



Infatti l'obiettivo è quello di desensibilizzare le persone allo schifo e di conseguenza all'immoralità. E' tutto nell'agenda perversionista, di cui fa parte il movimento LGBTQ e la teoria gender -- che è già programma ministeriale. Tra poco verrà legalizzata la zoofilia (già permessa in Canada e altri Paesi), infatti c'è un dibattito sul "consenso" degli animali.


----------

